# breakfast table project



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

My woodworking isn't up to par with you cutting board makers, but I wanted to share a recent COVID project. I picked up some rough cut (red oak I think) lumber out of my wife's grandfather's barn a few years ago. Well it has been sitting in my garage for a while. Finally found a co-worker with a planer willing to lend a hand. This stuff was hard/dense enough to throw the breaker if we planed off more than half a 64th. So it was a slow go, but we got them flat and true.
After that it moved along pretty quickly. 
The base is a vintage lathe base that I acquired off ebay a few years back.
I'm a fan of the vintage industrial look. This thing is probably 350 lbs assembled.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice.
I like that. Great work.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice work man. Very cool. I love it when stuff is reclaimed into usable pieces.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That is real cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rkaechler (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll bet that thing is heavy! Looks great!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Very cool looking table!


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

sammytx said:


> My woodworking isn't up to par with you cutting board makers, but I wanted to share a recent COVID project. I picked up some rough cut (red oak I think) lumber out of my wife's grandfather's barn a few years ago. Well it has been sitting in my garage for a while. Finally found a co-worker with a planer willing to lend a hand. This stuff was hard/dense enough to throw the breaker if we planed off more than half a 64th. So it was a slow go, but we got them flat and true.
> After that it moved along pretty quickly.
> The base is a vintage lathe base that I acquired off ebay a few years back.
> I'm a fan of the vintage industrial look. This thing is probably 350 lbs assembled.


Sammy,
Do you have any more of the lumber you used to make the table top? I need to make a top for a dog kennel I built.


----------

